# plz help "new tank"



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

View attachment 77077
I just set up tank to cycle with feeders.45g with aprox 15 fish.friend i got tank from had used silicon on his intake on motor because he said it was leaking find out it was outdoor window sealant after...but anyway before I even set-up tank i cleaned off all silicon and washed all parts well with cold tapwater as well as tank and gravel....within 8 hours 1 fish developed wat i believe to be ick..the next day after work i came home to a pile of fish in same condition so i went to the petshop and got ick cure and a bottle of aquasafe...that the owner recomended...its been 24hours now and symptoms seem to be getting worst with 1 fish dead...2-3 of the fish were heads up and down(like maybe toxic water)...most are eating fine and are quite active. i just removed all the gravel from tank incase it is contaminated...it smelled bad enough to make me gag when i was cleaning it(b4 i put into tank) I owned piranha's abot 10 years ago...and i want to start again a.s.a.p but im not going to throw them into a toxic tank if this is the case.







plz help


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

If it is Ick it will take a week or so to completely cure the problem which is what it normally takes. 
You can also find many other ways on treating ick like raising temperature above 85 and adding salt. I have always used medicines though like Ick Cure.
Also I dont know if that aquarium is well shaped for keeping Piranhas but thats just my opinion.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah i know aquarium is not proper for them...its just to start the frys out ..i plan on getting a 150g in like 6months or so think i can keep 7 or so till then??. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

xneon said:


> yeah i know aquarium is not proper for them...its just to start the frys out ..i plan on getting a 150g in like 6months or so think i can keep 7 or so till then??. thanks for the reply.
> [snapback]1200905[/snapback]​


6 months, highly dought it. They grow about an Inch a month. 
Probably last a month before you start noticing the problems.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

in 6 months they should be at 6 inches or more


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

ok.... guess i screwed up then huh!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

xneon said:


> ok.... guess i screwed up then huh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the tank for free?


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

maybe i can get a rhom imported
dunno tho...am inquiring just incase


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

paid 200$ canadian 4 it with stand


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

xneon said:


> paid 200$ canadian 4 it with stand
> [snapback]1200921[/snapback]​


Ouch, I'd just wait till you get a bigger and better aquarium. 
No point burning anymore cash especially if you buy a Rhom and it dies, there pretty tough to get in Canada. Atleast in Ontario for me.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

ok thanks kemper


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

keep it though, you can always use it as a quarantine tank for feeders or sick fish! 
I wish I had kept my old aquarium for that purpose....


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

i will do that...and oh i was looking at the pic...i free trasformed it..its actually alot wider than in picture its actually 2x as wide as it is high...that make ne difference??


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

sorry no not 2x my bad


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

80cm across 60cm high and 60 deep....superman symbol shaped.


----------

